# Tell me a good RPG game for PC



## soniq (Nov 26, 2003)

I gotta 32MB video(i think : You Have: Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller (Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller)), and 512RAM.......
plz tell me, something kinda like zelda would be good, i wish PC had zelda games.....

how do i find out how much MB is my video card?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

directx will tell you:

Start > Run > type dxdiag.

It will be on the first screen.

As for RPGs... I don't remember any that are offline for the PC.


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Knights of the Old Republic 1 and 2


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

KOTOR 1 and 2 are like Zelda?


----------



## soniq (Nov 26, 2003)

StumpedTechy said:


> KOTOR 1 and 2 are like Zelda?


similar to zelda is preffered but non zelda games are also good as long as they r rpg, plz keep them comin


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

if you like turn based RPG's then Baulders gate 1 and 2 are good :up:


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Fallout 2
Baldurs Gate
Neverwinter Nights

most of my favs qon't run on your rig though (Oblivion, KoTOR, Morrowind)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

did you find out what your video memory is?


----------



## soniq (Nov 26, 2003)

well nothings on the first screen but on the display section:
intel 82865G graphics controller

aprox total memory : (96 MB) i dont think thats it is it?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Thats an onboard video right not an add in card? (Just check the back of the computer to see if its in a slot or part of the I/O components).The 96 mb could be right in that but you have to remember this is sucking up valuable RAM so if you say you have 512 ram and your video is taking 96mb then you really only have a little over 400mb ram. You also have to remember onboard video uses the PC resources in spots that an add in card would process it itself. With this being stated on the UP side if you don't play TOTALLY graphic intensive games then your probably not going to notice the difference but things like Oblivion and whatnot forget it without an add on.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm sorry soniq, I was mistaken. It was in the display. But that sounds right if you have onboard. It might be about to go up to 128Mb, but that option is in the BIOS.

As for KotOR... man I have that game... why I didn't think of it as RPG is beyond me  perhaps I don't play it anymore...


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

KotOR is a great game :up: I played it on the xbox not the PC but it was fun anyway


----------



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

These are all really good and should run on your system..

IceWind Dale 1 & 2
Fallout 1 & 2
SW: Knights of Old Republic 1 & 2
Ultima Series
Jagged Alliance 1 & 2
NeverWinter Nights
UFO: Aftermath Series
X-Com Series
Mechcommander 2 (not really rpg, but good still)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

PC was kinda buggy actually. mine crashed when I was about to save


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

kalisun said:


> These are all really good and should run on your system..
> 
> IceWind Dale 1 & 2
> Fallout 1 & 2
> ...


Icewind Dale 1 & 2, Baldur's Gate 1 & 2 and Neverwinter nights are all the same style of gameplay just different story lines (if you know anything about D&D they are all based on standard D&D rules and gameplay) All of them are based on 3rd edition rules. All 5 are good games and are pretty long to boot (Neverwinter Nights boasts 60+ hours of play and you can build your own levels) so you should get some good game time out of them. The 1st Baldurs gate was 5 CD's 

Neverwinter Nights is the newest of them so I am assuming it has the most demanding specs, here they are right off the box:

Win 98/ME/2000 SP2/XP (XP is the recomended OS)
CPU P II 450MHz or AMD AMD-K6 450MHz (recomended P III 800 or Athalon 800)
RAM 128 MB (256 Recomended)
HDD 1.2 GB free space
Video 16 MB TNT2 Class Open GL 1.2 compliant (nVidia GeForce 2 / ATI Radeon recomended)


----------



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

Most of these are 2d/3d isometric view "party" style game play and a few can be switched to play continuos mode instead of turned based...but they're all great rpg games...

Then there's the "first person" rpg games...


----------



## NetOneOnline (Jul 6, 2006)

About online games. MU is fine, Rakion is also ok, DOTA battle net is also ok. Look inside your pc if it has a slot for an external video card. its just above the aln card slot which is white while video card slot is brown. Nvidea Gforce model are ok choose the 128x128 specs for a better graphic quality. This way your onboard ram will not be eaten up and stay as 512.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

Knight Lore was very good, however that _was_ thirty years ago rofl


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

First of all: Fallout and Fallout 2. Go get them. Right now. I'll wait.

...

Follow that up with Arcanum - a very underappreciated gem from Sierra, and then Planescape: Torment, if you can find it.

EA also put out versions of Final Fantasy 7 and 8 for PC that are inferior to the PSX versions, but they are still decent enough RPGs if you like the Final Fantasy.

NWN is fun, but gets repetitive, as do 'RPG Lites' like Diablo and Dungeon Siege, which, are fun for a while, and worth the money if you can get them at a discount price.

I would suggest Beyond Good & Evil if you like Zelda-style adventure games. It's quite possibly the best, and most underrated, game... I won't say ever here, because someone will point out something slighty better, but it's pretty close.

Betrayal at Krondor is a good freebie from Sierra, you may want to check that out - Google for it.


----------



## jmeasy (Dec 15, 2005)

dude, get a new graphics card. u can get a good one for arond 60 bucks. well not good. just way better then intergrated


----------



## freelancerfred (Jun 27, 2006)

i agree with jm easy there...a new graphocs card could really open up your options. I got my last one off of tiger direct. Also I've found that those integated cards often give compantability issues with certain games. Even if the card meets the requirements for the game, doesn't always mean it will work. Or if it does it won't work properly. This may not be the case with yours, anyone care to confirm that?

Here is a few of my fav RPGs:

ADOM (text based, but very addictive)
Neverwinter Nights (get the expansions too if you can...that game has tons of replay-ability)
Divine Divinity (if you can find it cheap somewhere)
Kal Online (Korean fantasy mmorpg similar to World of warcraft...except free)
Prince of Persia (alot more like the zelda series than most of these others)


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> directx will tell you:
> 
> Start > Run > type dxdiag.
> 
> ...


blahblhablah...there are alot of cool games NOT online. (no offense Tidus  )

There is dungeon seige 1 and 2, Divine divinty, beyond divinity, sacred..they are out there! Not all has went online yet = Þ


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

System Shock, System Shock 2, Deus Ex are all brilliant hybrid FPS/RPGs.

As well, don't forget Titan Quest and the Diablo series for the RPG Lite genre - (Much like Dungeon Sieges)

I believe I already mentioned Fallout, Fallout 2, Arcanum, and Planescape: Torment.

NWN and the Baldur's Gate series are pretty good options as well.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

o.0 said:


> blahblhablah...there are alot of cool games NOT online. (no offense Tidus  )
> 
> There is dungeon seige 1 and 2, Divine divinty, beyond divinity, sacred..they are out there! Not all has went online yet = Þ


Oh I'm sure there is, I just don't remember them.  

Anyways most of my RPGs are on the PS2 so...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well thinking about online games, Guild Wars is online but it's free to play online, unlike WoW and FFXI


----------



## Obligatory (Jul 20, 2006)

Generally, PC rpg's are a bit more complicated and less stylish than Console ones. However, they're usually a lot more deep, and full of depth. And their market is mostly filled with American game companies. 

Not to generalize, there are a lot of exceptions. But the pattern, and the nature of the hardware on a PC usually tends their games in that fashion.

But nowadays, RPG's are a really expansive term. What exactly are you looking for? Open ended gameplay? An action rpg? There's a lot of things with "RPG" elements these days.


----------



## Static319 (Jul 20, 2006)

Try out this game, you're guaranteed to fall in love with it. I've spent at least 4-5 years playing it. Diablo2 (or the expansion pack which is 100x better Diablo2: Lord of Destruction) Give this game a try, the graphics might not be the best, but this game stands up to WoW and Oblivion in gameplay.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd beg to differ. I find Diablo games and other RPG lites to just be repetitive clickfests. I can have just as much fun making a spreadsheet in Excel, and not get Carpal Tunnel as badly.


----------



## Obligatory (Jul 20, 2006)

Well, in defense of it, Diablo is more interactive than Attack, Magic, Item, and Run. :/ 

Nevertheless, my favorite RPG of all time remains to be Morrowind. Yes, Oblivion has more bells and whistles, but I'm still loyal to Morrowind. Unfortunately not enough to stand by Daggerfall, I'm afraid. 

"The only game with a world larger than that of Great Britain!"

KOTOR is an excellent title. Even if the gameplay doesn't suit you, the story will. KOTOR two is pretty good, but a lot more confusing in its attempt to be deep. And gameplay changes are nonexistant. :/

Fallout is a classic. Period.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

I love Morrowind - I'm still desperately trying to find my own copy of it somewhere. Daggerfall was too buggy to be as classic as it should've been. I haven't tried games like Redguard in the series.

Agreed whole-heartedly on Fallout. Haven't gotten much of a chance to try KotOR I or II.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

JEBWrench said:


> I love Morrowind - I'm still desperately trying to find my own copy of it somewhere. Daggerfall was too buggy to be as classic as it should've been. I haven't tried games like Redguard in the series.
> 
> Agreed whole-heartedly on Fallout. Haven't gotten much of a chance to try KotOR I or II.


Redguard is a really good game, I still play it. I really enjoy the atmosphere that the game has and the sword fights are allot more fun than in Morrowind or even Oblivion.

Battlespire was good as well but I would suggest Redguard first


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks.  I'll be diving discount bins for months now. 

I think I know a local department store that has a copy of Redguard hiding down somewhere in their discount pile.


----------



## Obligatory (Jul 20, 2006)

Redguard is totally different though- its more of an Action adventure game.

If you like Elder Scrolls for its freedom, well, Redguard is better than most, but its not what you'd expect.

Nevertheless, Bethesda has never failed me before, so its probably good. The only problem is, the games from around that era, you know, just a couple years back, are usually really hard to find :/

-mumbles Heretic II in the back of some walmart down in.. grumble-


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

I actually like TES for its story and setting, so Redguard should be up my alley. It's just a shame they don't have the distribution.

I can't help but eagerly wait and see what Bethesda does with the Fallout license, though.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

Thought of another series that was really good....but it's old....... Westwood Studios: Lands of Lore. There are 3 of them ....

1. Guardians of Destiny.
2. The Throne of Chaos.
3. Lands of Lore III (no sub-title just III)

I enjoyed the whole series but they might be hard to find now.... some more bargain bin diving may be in order


----------



## Volk (Jul 24, 2006)

idk if diablo was mentioned but ye, some ppl really like it.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Ohh... I forgot Lands of Lore. That series was so much fun. My older brother had Throne of Chaos... got addicted to it, I swear. Until we bought Master of Magic, which isn't an RPG per se, so I won't recommend it.


----------



## XboxGuy15 (Jun 27, 2005)

If he likes Zelda, sounds like he'll like quick, hack-and-slash type RPG's, I would recommend Dungeon Siege or Fable.


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

I agree, Fable was very fun, although I played it on the X-Box . . .


----------



## vesselle (Feb 17, 2003)

don't get Redguard unless you are prepared for lots of pc tweaking. it was designed to run on Voodoo graphics cards and without one, you'll have to find glide wrappers to fool your system into thinking you have one and additionally, maintain the settings, tweaks, etc each time you play.
if you don't know anything about what i just said, you won't be able to set it up and play.

V***V


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

vesselle said:


> don't get Redguard unless you are prepared for lots of pc tweaking. it was designed to run on Voodoo graphics cards and without one, you'll have to find glide wrappers to fool your system into thinking you have one and additionally, maintain the settings, tweaks, etc each time you play.
> if you don't know anything about what i just said, you won't be able to set it up and play.
> 
> V***V


Fortunately, the Omega Driver set I'm using are fairly easy to tweak - in fact, I believe you can save individual tweaks and call them up with a macro. 

I guess we'll see what happens when I can get my mitts on a copy.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Volk said:


> idk if diablo was mentioned but ye, some ppl really like it.


On that note ... if you were a Diablo 2 fan give Titan Quest a try. It looks awesome, the gameplay is pretty much a Diablo clone and so far the variety of creatures and scenery has been able to keep my interest (mind you it is buggy so if you aren't willing to deal with bugs stay away)


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

vesselle said:


> don't get Redguard unless you are prepared for lots of pc tweaking. it was designed to run on Voodoo graphics cards and without one, you'll have to find glide wrappers to fool your system into thinking you have one and additionally, maintain the settings, tweaks, etc each time you play.
> if you don't know anything about what i just said, you won't be able to set it up and play.
> 
> V***V


I never had a voodoo card.....had a ATI Rage Pro when I played the game and I never had a problem with it........


----------



## theshadowcult (Jul 30, 2006)

Im surprised no one mentioned Revenant... Although it is one of those games that was release WAYYYY to early... But it is an EIDOS game so you know its goode... 

Speaking of EIDOS... BLOOD OMEN... HELLOO!!! How could any of you not mention Blood Omen: Legacy Of Kain... one of the First games to be entirely voice acted, and a friggin awesome story line (more so if you follow the whole series, none of my friends even notice vorador laughing in the back ground in Soul reaver 2) ...and the main char is a vampire... what more could you want... other then...

Vampire the masquerade... Both redemption and Bloodlines are very very excellent games... Bloodlines is everybit a Pioneer as Eldar Scrolls or Fallout was...

I would mention The Bards Tale (er..), as it is amazingly funny, if it werent for the fact that you need a geforce 6 min, no matter what the box says.. :S

How About NOX... one of the few diablo clones that diablo couldnt stomp into the ground... (not that its a clone EXACTLY)

if you like to Blend your genres (er.. spelling?), apart from Bloodlines (fps/rpg mainly rpg)
you could go RTS/RPG with battlecry 2, you get to keep a single hero through both singleplayer and multi, plus the main campaign is Birthright styled global takeover...

OMG BirthRight!!!!!! 

another blend, could be Theif... fps stealth game that would be a total rpg if it weren't for the missing stat biulding....

ofcourse you could always go the way of the Emulator and just go old school.... OOOH... Eye of the Beholder.... great game, but its amiga, so back to the emulator...


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Best FPS/RPG clone is System Shock 2. 


Birthright was fantastic, I agree, and would definitely recommend it.

The whole Blood Omen series didn't really interest me that much, personally. Vampires... Meh.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

theshadowcult said:


> another blend, could be Theif... fps stealth game that would be a total rpg if it weren't for the missing stat biulding....


The Thief series is great !  As far as the missing stat building, I for one never missed it hehe....the game pulls you in so far with the gameplay and graphics, not to mention the audio (have to pay close attention to the sound as the slightest noise made by you will be heard by everyone nearby and you have to listen for the shuffling of guards feet or their voices so you know where they are at).

Blood Omen is another great series, I forgot about it, but I played it on my Playstation not PC.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

This was more of a European game than worldwide but SpellForce was cool


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

Good RPG, i would say Final Fantasy and Grandia 1-2


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Grandia was excellent, but I don't think it was available on PC. 

Final Fantasy has only had 7 and 8 as PC releases, I believe, and neither of them come across very well on the platform. (Seven looks even blockier, if you can believe that.)


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lol, i do see what you mean, but i have grandia 2 on pc, it is a good game, and yes it is a real copy lol, and final fantasy 7-8 i have them to but yes the graphics are a bit...... weird lol


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I didn't like the keyboard controls for 8


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeh they were a bit weird and the fact that you couldn't change them


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Of course you can change them... just not in game


----------



## theshadowcult (Jul 30, 2006)

did anyone mention sacred yet? its like diablo 2 but better... and in some ways worse i guess... one great thing was that your not limited to the little square maps like in diablo... in sacred you get huge arse maps to explore, another better/worse aspect was that the enemies lvled up along side of you... wich sounds like a great i dead (lol idea), unless of course your trying to explore the whole map and you have to keep running back to town cause every time you go out the mosters are just as hard to beat... another goode thing was horses... ridable mounts are cool... so pretty much its a diablo clone, but its got all the stuff diablo was missing... but it IS a great rpg for the comp... if morrowind and diablo had a love child this would be it... though it hasnt got QUITE the freedom morrwind has.... but it doesnt have any loading screen either, it loads on the fly like morrowind 

or if you have a HIGH END comp you could go for sudeki, thats a pretty damn goode rpg.. though i cant quite think on how to explain it... its really just another rpg with anime style characters and real time combat (not hack an slash, more star ocean style) but it is definatly worth buying IF you have a high end comp... (you can only change resolution, shadows and FSAA)

damn... star ocean: till the end of time... now thats an rpg i would LOVE on pc... pity its only on the ps2 :S


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I hate the making stuff thing. I can never get that to work.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Star Ocean, and Star Ocean: Second Story were better than Till The End of Time. You should check them out if you can. (SNES and PSX respectively) :up:


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

I have to agree that Sacred is a good game. I enjoy playing it but the online play has gone to hell with everyone cheating. Now I only play when I know that some of my friends are online and we can create a private game. 

It's not worth playing in an open game if you don't want to cheat, as said earlier the monsters level up with you, so if you are in a game with a bunch of people that have edited all of their stats to MAX you can't leave town because all of the monsters in the map are maxed out as well and kill a non cheating character with one hit  

I was having fun with Star Ocean "till the end of time" as well, but, when I was around mid-way through the game, things got really busy for me and I had very little time to play. Now the game has been sitting for a couple of months (more like a year) and it just doesn't have the same feel. I have forgotten most of the story line and now to enjoy playing it I would have to start over and I just do not want to go through all of the leveling again


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

And I think his rig can even run MW. I ran MW on a 32 MB card for a long time with 256 RAM :blush: and it worked decent, not maxed out but decent.

And JEB, if your having trouble tracking down MW, AMazon has got a good deal on the GOTY edition http://www.amazon.com/Elder-Scrolls...bs_1/102-3657184-7124143?ie=UTF8&s=videogames.

And on video cards, you dont even have to spend sixty bucks to get a kicking GPU compared to onboard. http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=324514


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Heh. The rig I presently have that's functioning isn't the one in my specs - This is just an old 500 MHz Thinkpad with 4 MB of onboard memory. Can't even run NWN.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Whats up with the one listed under your specs? 4MB, huh? Sounds like my first computer.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey I got an idea, take up Pong and Frogger!


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Motherboard is kaput; either that, or the power supply's shot.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Ewww, I was having PSU issues earlier. Those are bad, my new PSU (see specs) seems to have fixed the problem reasonably well. Are you looking to the replace the parts or are you probably just going to build a whole new system?


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Mostly a new system, for all intents and purposes. This Enermax is less than a year old, it shouldn't have blown so quickly, but I've got terrible luck.

A friend of mine is hooking me up with a Radeon x300 Pro when he upgrades his rig, so I figure I might as well move up to PCIe. 

And the game I play most often on this thing is a mostly text and number-based sports sim, so it's not too far from Pong and Frogger.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, you have probably heard me say this but when it comes to buying parts I love zipzoomfly.com.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Except that I'm Canadian.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I think they might still do free shipping to you. They are in CA.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

They haven't shipped to Canada in over a year.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Why not? Am I really this uninformed.... whats happened?


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

I dunno. They just say they haven't shipped outside of the 50 US states since August 2005.

(Naturally. They can get something to Alaska, but southeast of Detroit? Never!)


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh ok so its a company thing. I thought I had missed some huge international event or something.... whew Im rather relieved. Thats odd about zipzoomfly though.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Nah, but it IS awfully hard to get a package from the US to Canada. I had a fun couple weeks with UPS last month.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Had no idea so do any online people ship to Canada? Or are there online Canadian companies that just dont ship to the US.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

There's a couple Canadian online stores - PCCanada, NCIX, Tigerdirect.ca, Canada Computers, but Canadian prices are ridiculous. 2-3 times as much, before shipping.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Man, Im sorry. So where do you go to get discount computer parts? Or do you just not get discount parts?


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Toronto. It's about a four hour drive.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Fun. The most I have ever had to do was a half hour to the nearest CompUSA before I got hooked up to the Internet. I should probably be studying C++ right now, since I have a test in comp sci in like an hour. Talk to you later.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Cheers. Good luck.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks. GL to getting your comp fixed too.


----------



## theshadowcult (Jul 30, 2006)

acameron said:


> I have to agree that Sacred is a good game. I enjoy playing it but the online play has gone to hell with everyone cheating. Now I only play when I know that some of my friends are online and we can create a private game.
> 
> It's not worth playing in an open game if you don't want to cheat, as said earlier the monsters level up with you, so if you are in a game with a bunch of people that have edited all of their stats to MAX you can't leave town because all of the monsters in the map are maxed out as well and kill a non cheating character with one hit
> 
> I was having fun with Star Ocean "till the end of time" as well, but, when I was around mid-way through the game, things got really busy for me and I had very little time to play. Now the game has been sitting for a couple of months (more like a year) and it just doesn't have the same feel. I have forgotten most of the story line and now to enjoy playing it I would have to start over and I just do not want to go through all of the leveling again


man if your only midway through the game you really should pick it back up again..., it changes dramativly soon... its like a goode movie, its got plot twists that you didnt see coming... if your only half way through you will be fine to just pick u where you left off, once you play it for 30 minutes to an hour it feels like you never left... 

also.. i never knew there was a psx version of star ocean, thats so cool... now to find it :S

Oh and i cant remember if i mentioned this before, but A Bards Tale, is a goode rpg for the pc.... Bloody funny... its got multiple answers to most convosations, like you would expect from a modern rpg, but the goode ones are not always the right answer.... wich is unexpected fun... and then there is the fact that nobody in the whole game even likes the main character, and thats fun too


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

The original Bard's Tale was better.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

You old people and your old games  

Kings Quest V was da bomb. Now I cant find a copy anywhere


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Never mind. Found it on Ebay


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Congrats.  But I liked VI better; at least, I think VI was "Heir Today, Gone Tomorrow".


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Yea, it was. It was good. But it wasnt as involved or as risky as KQV sometimes got.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I mean lots of kind of "funny" things could happen to you in KQV. The funniest thing that could happen to you in KQVI is that you could get transformed into a monster if you didnt do the Isle of the Beats Quest fast enough.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

I recall a few such things could happen in VI. Sierra-style point-and-click adventures always had lots of fun deaths.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh yea I remember the catacombs now, they were fun.  Well I guess now that I think about it, its really a tie between Kings Quest V and VI.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Or missing a step on the cliff, and Alexander gives a little wave before he falls.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Those were the simple days. You could run those games on almost any computer. Now, if your comp isnt specifically rigged up for gaming most of the "high-end" stuff for you is far out of reach.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

You're telling me. The last "new" game I played was Myst V, and I couldn't even crank the setting to really enjoy it.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

You play Myst?????? How??? I could never get into that game, way too slow and nobody to talk to. The cloasest I could ever come to playing Myst was playing Phsyicus, mostly bc Im a nerd and it had puzzles and stuff to keep it inetersting. Myst had weirdo puzzles that you could never understand unless you did all this out of game research. But then what was the point of the "game"? I mean I unlocked it and beat it and saw the game's "point" (in Myst I anyways) but I mean really whats the point of a game that didnt let you just play?


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

But it did just let you play.  I don't know how to explain it anymore than that. I never did any research outside of the game. (Mind you, if you don't read the note on Myst Island, you won't be able to figure out how to get to the other ages.)

And in the Library, they clearly have laid-out the themes and puzzle "clues" for each Age - that's the only research you need to do.

If you'd like to know what kept me interested, it was the story, the atmospheric, inobtrusive music, the sense of adventure and exploration, and the chilling atmosphere as you progressed and started to piece together what all happened, without them ever going out and saying so.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

The lack of people weirded me out. That "chilly" atmosphere kept me from really enjoying it as a "game". And the books in the library don't really help with the puzzles very much especially the ones on Myst Island.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

But enough about Myst. Have you found any games that run well on that ThinkPad you mentioned earlier or are you still looking for some good ones?


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

The ones on Myst Island were spelled out almost directly via the Tower Rotation. 

And as you play through the game, you find out -why- there's a lack of people. I like a good freaky atmosphere in my games now and again.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

titanania said:


> But enough about Myst. Have you found any games that run well on that ThinkPad you mentioned earlier or are you still looking for some good ones?


NHL:EHM is just about it. Not to mention my adventure games - Mysts 1-3, Syberia, Dark Fall.

I wouldn't mind getting some RPGs though; I've played Tales of Symphonia to death on my 'Cube. 

Like I said, NWN won't run on this. Not enough video power.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Have you tried running any emulators on it yet?


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

titanania said:


> Have you tried running any emulators on it yet?


Nope. And discussion of such is against board policy here, I believe.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Why? They arent illegal as long as you own the actual game. But if you say so Ill stop discussing them. I havent used them in a while anyways


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Policy thing to avoid even the grey-areas. And it's just best to keep Mike out of trouble.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Okey dokey will do in the future, thanks for the update. So what kind of RPG are you looking for, Myst-style or Sierra-style or neither?


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

I wouldn't call those RPGs.  They're point-and-click adventure games. I was thinking of something decent along the vein of Baldur's Gate/Fallout. But of course, my Fallout disc doesn't work.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Of course that would be too convenient 

http://www.adom.de/

Is that kind of what you are looking for?

Ill probably talk to you tomm afternoon or later. The forums are too much of a draw when i need to be a good boy and study up for my chemistry exam


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

titanania said:


> Why? They arent illegal as long as you own the actual game. But if you say so Ill stop discussing them. I havent used them in a while anyways


just an FYI, this is an old wive's tale. All ROMs, and games that are copied / emulated are illegal REGARDLESS if you own it or not. And same for the 24-hour rule.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for the update did not know that.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up:


----------



## theshadowcult (Jul 30, 2006)

You could always download Dink Smallwood... its fun... somewhat difficult towards the end, quite funny ad the game devoloper has a morbid fascination with ducks... best of all its free 

or you could try (not free) Pool of radiance.. either the original or the new one... the new one should run on a comp that is only slightly under the min recomandations of nwn.... so if nwn is just that under the playable fps for you than POOl of radiance should be ok... of course i cant figure out why your vid card wont run it... even my old 32 meg tnt 2 ran nwn.. slow, but it ran it... and that was on a celeron 433...


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

This Thinkpad only has 4 MB of video memory. Or was it 2... Can't remember, regardless, not enough for NWN.  (I really gotta put this thing's specs in my profile now that the Sempron I had been using is pretty much officially deceased...)

I was thinking about Betrayal at Krondor, but it's a hassle to download anything over dialup.

Do you have a link for Smallwood? I recall it getting some good reviews back when it was released as freeware.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.rtsoft.com/dink/download.htm


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks :up:


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

And you might want to try the demo of this for a boost in DL speed:

http://www.download.com/Miliki-Dial-Up-Accelerator/3000-2155_4-10219218.html

You just have to get thru the 3.48 MB first lol


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Actually this would serve you better: http://www.download3000.com/download_8089.html


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Do those things actually work?


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I used the second one in high school for my EAST LAb class and it worked great. However, I couldnt find the site I used to DL it from, so when you DL it from that page, make sure to scan it (dont want to give you anything ) still looking for the page I got that off of in EAST LAb (it was a few years ago)


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Found it and its been way updated. This site is secure so no worries on the validity.

http://www.download.com/Download-Accelerator-Plus/3000-2071_4-10037157.html


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Ahhh, DAP. I'm familiar with those sort of things. There was an opensource dealie I used to use, but Opera handles such things already.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

So you use Opera? I would still try this to see if it helps.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, I'm too lazy to click Back and Forward on my Browser.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Never mind just me being stupid


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Heh. I'll look into it, but they seem to be a bit of a resource hog from my experience. And this thing gets pretty crowded sometimes.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I can imagine with those specs. What OS are you running again?


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

XP Pro. Runs pretty smoothly most of the time, actually. Just can't have a ton of things running at once.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Really? It works? On that mchine, huh? Wow.

Do you have to run barebones XP?


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Nope. Rarely do I have any problems. Sometimes I get low Virtual memory, but then I close a Trillian window and it's fine again.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Have you ever run barebones to see how well it would improve your perforamce?


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Nah, there's not much of a point really to up my performance.


----------



## theshadowcult (Jul 30, 2006)

lol to get xp to run on a low end... or very low end in your case, sytem all you have to do is set all the files systems and UI to classic 98 style and it runs fine...


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Guess who found their old Kq6 and then rigged it up to run on XP thats right me.

Now if only I can find my manual and solve the Cliffs of Logic


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

theshadowcult said:


> lol to get xp to run on a low end... or very low end in your case, sytem all you have to do is set all the files systems and UI to classic 98 style and it runs fine...


I didn't have to. It runs just fine as-is. 

Tried Dink Smallwood. Like the humour in it - there's a guard in the game who reminds me of a certain TSG moderator.  The game itself is an okay Zelda clone, but for its price (freeware), it's pretty good. :up:


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

You should get some "old" DOS games and learn how to use DOSBox, its an awesome program, Im loving it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

JEBWrench said:


> Tried Dink Smallwood. Like the humour in it - there's a guard in the game who reminds me of a certain TSG moderator.


Moldy is in it?


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Moldy is in it?


To put it simply, yes, yes he is.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol

hey i don't know if i mention this one, but if you somehow still have a super nintendo (snes) then look for Secret of Mana.. that game was awesome.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I actually just bought a SNES for $3 at a garage sale. Have any suggestions about finding Secret of Mana?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

failing the normal second hand stores like EB Games, Gamespot etc, I saw some on Ebay, ranging from $6 to $75... (like anyone will buy it at that price) They sy its rare, but it's not. Legend of Mana for the PS is rare... So is Legend of Mana II. That was only made for Japan.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Ill keep an eye out thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: no problem. In fact Secret of Mana is 3 player co-op. You will need a multi tap but still, fun to play.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Do you mean you will need three controllers? If so, how would that work..... SNES only has 2 ports


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

titanania said:


> Do you mean you will need three controllers? If so, how would that work..... SNES only has 2 ports


well you will need 3 controllers too  but you will also need a multi-tap that plugs into both of the controller ports (i think). Then you can play games that have 3 or 4 players simultanously.


----------

